# DOA Gateway for Sale



## InfoFront (May 10, 2015)

So I bought a new Gateway from a cheap Chinese seller and it's DOA. No LEDs will come on, and it fails all diagnostics. They want me to ship it back to China for a replacement. It took like 3 weeks to get here, so if I get it replaced, it will be a good 6+ weeks, so I went ahead and ordered another one from modchipsdirect (works great!).

So, long story short is that I'm selling the broken one. I know that a lot of these DOA cards just have bad soldiering jobs, etc. so I figured someone can make use of it, and I'll be able to recoup some of my money back. I have no idea if the blue one works, but I can include that too. If you have good forum reputation, I'll send first.


----------



## w0dash (May 10, 2015)

Price?


----------



## InfoFront (May 10, 2015)

I was thinking $30 shipped within the US, but I'd consider any reasonable offer.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 10, 2015)

What if it isn't poor soldering ._.
Then you would be selling a $30 paperweight.


----------



## InfoFront (May 10, 2015)

Alright. Let's say $25 OBO


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 10, 2015)

We have a buy/sell/trade forum for all sales. You need 100 posts to see it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 10, 2015)

everyone needs to hit the report tab on first thread and report it so it can be deleted


----------



## DSAndi (May 10, 2015)

Why not send it back and get a working one that you can sell ? If you have a working one now, would be a better choise.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 11, 2015)

We have a trading forum for this sort of thing, and we restrict forum sales to people with more than 100 posts. Please refrain from attempting to sell things on GBAtemp.net until you reach that point. 

http://gbatemp.net/help/terms


----------

